# Help, Android



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

Have had to redownload the app twice, reset my phone, but cannot log in to uber. Touch the Go button, just wont let me log in.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

BigBadBob said:


> Have had to redownload the app twice, reset my phone, but cannot log in to uber. Touch the Go button, just wont let me log in.


What message pops up when you try to go online? Did you go to your documents section to make sure everything is checked off in green including your background?


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> What message pops up when you try to go online? Did you go to your documents section to make sure everything is checked off in green including your background?


I think its the phone, or a software glitch. I hit go, and nothing happens, the screen flashes but wont go online.


Daisey77 said:


> What message pops up when you try to go online? Did you go to your documents section to make sure everything is checked off in green including your background?


Now my app says unable to go online


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

If you didn't already clear storage in the process, I would try the above but in this slightly more aggressive manner:

Go into setup/apps and force stop the app
While in there, go into "Storage" then clear cache and clear data
Then uninstall the app
Restart phone
If you have time on your hands and don't mind setting up all your wifi and bluetooth connections from scratch, reset your connections (setup -> general management -> reset -> reset network settings)
Restart phone again if you did #5
Then try installing the dreaded app and testing it
If you have the pax app installed as well, include it in the steps above.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

When you uninstall and reinstall, power the phone down and wait 15 minutes before powering it back up and signing back in


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> When you uninstall and reinstall, power the phone down and wait 15 minutes before powering it back up and signing back in


What’s the 15 minutes accomplish?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> What’s the 15 minutes accomplish?


Accomplishes a 50% chance of the app working... which is 100% more than anything "support" might suggest.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Accomplishes a 50% chance of the app working... which is 100% more than anything "support" might suggest.


Thats ridiculous.


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

BigBadBob said:


> Have had to redownload the app twice, reset my phone, but cannot log in to uber. Touch the Go button, just wont let me log in.


Thanks for all of the advice. I did what most of you said. Uber is no help. Then it worked ok. I think Uber had a glitch on me. Its all good now. Thanks for all your input!!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

BigBadBob said:


> Thanks for all of the advice. I did what most of you said. Uber is no help. Then it worked ok. I think Uber had a glitch on me. Its all good now. Thanks for all your input!!


I had the same issue on my iphone Monday. It was an issue with the mask verification not popping up when I tried to go online. I closed the app, powered off the phone, waited a few minutes, powered back on, and opened the app. When i hit go the mask verification popped up, I took my picture and was good to go. I think it was a glitch with them reimplementing the mask selfie without updating the app.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Thats ridiculous.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

BigBadBob said:


> Thanks for all of the advice. I did what most of you said. Uber is no help. Then it worked ok. I think Uber had a glitch on me. Its all good now. Thanks for all your input!!


I'm glad it's working.
I'm sad it's got you in its grips again.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> What’s the 15 minutes accomplish?


It gives the customer support person a 15 minute break from having to deal with the customer.

Waiting after removing power from a device is just an attempt to allow capacitors to drain. This allows the device an electrically cleaner environment in which to restart.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> It gives the customer support person a 15 minute break from having to deal with the customer.
> 
> Waiting after removing power from a device is just an attempt to allow capacitors to drain. This allows the device an electrically cleaner environment in which to restart.


Thats just…..wrong. Do you know what capacitors do, in a cellphone? Lol…

The whole wait (any amount of time) is useful when you’re isp tells you to reboot. Lol..other than that though…lol


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Thats just…..wrong. Do you know what capacitors do, in a cellphone? Lol…
> 
> The whole wait (any amount of time) is useful when you’re isp tells you to reboot. Lol..other than that though…lol


The same thing capacitors do in any electrical circuit... they hold an electrical charge until a certain level is reached and then they discharge creating a smooth, consistent flow of electrons. They are also used as a battery in most cell phones - and that is probably what you think this is about. Techs have been telling people to let devices rest in an attempt at draining capacitors since radio days. The real question is if this is pointless or not. You can store an old tube television in a closet for years and the capacitors will still hold enough charge to deliver a serious shock to someone.


----------

